# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Tỏa sáng cùng lesh idol 2015

## sanxuattudien

*I. Chủ đề và đối tượng sự kiện*

Lesh Idol 2015 – Thần tượng âm nhạc LESH 2015

Đối tượng tham gia: là học sinh, sinh viên và người đi làm trên địa bàn Hà Nội

*II. Cơ cấu giải thưởng*
- *1 Giải nhất*: 4 triệu đồng bao gồm: 1 suất học bổng 100% + 500k tiền mặt + thẻ Vip+ áo trung tâm Anh ngữ mang logo Lesh+1 thẻ sinh hoạt câu lạc bộ Tiếng Anh 1 tháng miễn phí.

- *1 Giải nhì*: 3 triệu đồng bao gồm: 1 suất học bổng 75% + 400k tiền mặt + thẻ Vip+ áo trung tâm Anh ngữ mang logo Lesh+1 thẻ sinh hoạt câu lạc bộ Tiếng Anh 1 tháng miễn phí.

- *1 Giải ba*: 2 triệu đồng bao gồm: 1 suất học bổng 50% + 200k tiền mặt + thẻ Vip+ áo trung tâm Anh ngữ mang logo Lesh+1 thẻ sinh hoạt câu lạc bộ Tiếng Anh 1 tháng miễn phí.

- *2 Giải khuyến khích*: 1 triệu đồng bao gồm: Suất học bổng 40% + thẻ Vip+ áo trung tâm Anh ngữ mang logo Lesh + 1 thẻ sinh hoạt câu lạc bộ Tiếng Anh 1 tháng miễn phí.
*III. Thời gian tổ chức*
Gồm có 2 vòng:
+Vòng loại:
- Thời gian gởi bài dự thi 09/07/2015 đến ngày 25/07/2015 
- Thời gian bình chọn: từ ngày: 18:00 ngày 25/07/2015 - 06/08/2014 qua kênh: fanpage facebook và website của Lesh cho đến hết 10:00 ngày 06/08/2015. Công bố kết quả: 11:00 ngày 06/08/2015
+Vòng Chung kết: 9:00 ngày 09/08/2015 hát Live tại 31 Giải Phóng
* _Mọi thông tin chi tiết bạn vui lòng tìm hiểu thêm tại:_
lesh.vn/toa-sang-cung-lesh-idol-2015/

----------

